# Venice newbie- yikes



## Blondie (Oct 27, 2016)

Hubby and I in our mid 60's. Heading to Italy for first time in early June 2017. Doing 5 days in Venice, then 5 days in Florence, and the flying to Lisbon for a week on the Algarve in a timeshare. SOO confused about the best area to say in Venice. Have been told the Academia area?? Any  Tugger thoughts? We like quiet but within 5-10 mins walking to the fun, bars and restaurants. Don't want to break the bank either- like authenticity, comfort, quiet and cleanliness. Don't like shiny, new or sterile. Hoping for around 300 a night or so. TIA...


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 27, 2016)

I stayed at Hotel Flora when I visited 8 years ago. 

Nice little boutique hotel and a great location. They have a website that will list rates. It was an easy walk to everything. It's near the main square and vaporetto stop. 

Get a vaporetto pass for sure. It's a fun way to get around and inexpensive.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 27, 2016)

Venice is just not that big. There will be interesting and tasty bars and restaurants in every neighborhood. We have stayed in a re-done 17th Century monastery near the train station (and one of the 3 bridges over the Grand Canal) Hotel Abazzia. The fun of Venice is simply wandering the paths and getting lost and finding the little 'treasures' that seem to be around every corner. There are signs pointing to major sites at nearly every piazza so you can't get very lost.

You'll find similar experiences in Florence's and Lisbon's historic centers too, but without being on an island. 

Jim


----------



## Glynda (Oct 27, 2016)

*Agree*

I agree with Jim.  You will find restaurants, bars, shops, lovely sights and photo ops near wherever you choose to stay in Venice.  And as long as you can find your way to the Grand Canal, you can make your way to wherever you want to go easily. We've stayed at the Principe Hotel near the Railway Station and we've stayed at the Cipriani on Giudecca.  

5 days in Venice and 5 in Florence sound like the right amount of time though I would like to spend more in each!  Less than 5 would be too rushed. Your vacations sounds wonderful!  Enjoy!


----------



## NJDave (Oct 27, 2016)

Check out the reviews of Locanda Oreselo.  I had reserved here for one of our trips but then switch our reservation to use a free night certificate at the Hilton Molino (which is excellent as well).


https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g187870-d256241-Reviews-Locanda_Orseolo-Venice_Veneto.html


----------



## klpca (Oct 27, 2016)

Venice is a nice way to start a vacation in Italy. You can't get lost.  We stayed at the Hotel Bucintoro and liked the location. Just a short walk to Piazza San Marco. We were able to get a great air/hotel bundle from Expedia and the Bucintoro was the hotel included.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 28, 2016)

*Chuckle*



klpca said:


> Venice is a nice way to start a vacation in Italy. You can't get lost.



I get tickled when I hear someone say this and I see your "grin."  You sure can find yourself going around and around and around narrow passages until even a person with a good sense of direction has no idea which way to go. But it's a lovely journey! Fortunately, as Jim said, you eventually come upon a plaza with signs.  There seems to be a rather obvious police presence in Venice as well so you can always ask one or someone else. 

One of the best things we ever did in Venice was hire this young woman as a guide: http://www.seevenice.it/en/
She was absolutely fabulous! Arranged the tour over the Internet before leaving. We met her in St Marks Square between the columns for our half day tour.  Two other couples we did not know also joined the tour which brought the price down for everyone.  If she had not already been booked, we would have booked her every day we were there!


----------



## HudsHut (Oct 29, 2016)

https://www.homeaway.com/vacation-rental/p1436763

We stayed here this past summer. Lovely, spacious apartment. Highly recommend.

We arrived by train from Florence. 
It is very convenient to have your lodging be near the Venezia Santa Lucia train station or near the vaporetto or both. 
http://europeforvisitors.com/venice/venice-warning.htm
You don't want to lug your suitcases on the CROWDED vaporetto* (waterbus) or over the stepped bridges, or over the cobblestones. 

From the train station, you cross over the stepped bridge over the grand canal and one small bridge over a smaller canal and you will meet the Owner's assistant, who will walk  you to the apartment. Total walking time from the train station, less than 10 minutes. Or you can take the vaporetto from the train station one stop to Riva di Biasio. From there, the apartment is less than a 2 minute walk.

Apartment has 2 bedrooms, 1 bathroom, dishwasher, washing machine, stove, Keurig-type coffee maker, large living area. It is very quiet, but extremely close to restaurants, the Conad grocery store, and a few shops. It is on the first floor (that means up one flight of stairs).

*If you're going to take the vaporetto, but a multi-day pass as soon as you arrive. 
20 euros 2 days
30 euros 3 days
Otherwise it is 7 euros to go one stop!!


----------



## Glynda (Oct 30, 2016)

*Apartment*



hudshut said:


> https://www.homeaway.com/vacation-rental/p1436763
> 
> We stayed here this past summer. Lovely, spacious apartment. Highly recommend.
> 
> ...



That looks lovely!  Thanks for sharing!  I'd love to go back and stay in just such an accommodation.
Glynda


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 30, 2016)

NJDave said:


> Check out the reviews of Locanda *Orseolo*.  I had reserved here for one of our trips but then switch our reservation to use a free night certificate at the Hilton Molino (which is excellent as well).
> 
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g187870-d256241-Reviews-Locanda_Orseolo-Venice_Veneto.html



Stayed at Orseolo once a few years ago. Nice place and god location on one of the many plazas in Venice.

Cheers


----------



## LisaH (Oct 30, 2016)

We were in Venice a month ago and stayed in an AirBnB in Academia/Dorsoduro. We loved the area with nice galleries, restaurants and shops. Very convenient (walk or waterbus) to San Marcos. It's a lovely area. I'd stay there again on my next trip (hopefully in the not too distant future). The apartment (2Br/2Ba) was also very nice with air conditioning, free wifi, wash machine (a rare find), and a terrace with views. Each morning and evening, we saw large cruise ships sail by. The apartment is also reasonably priced. However, if you have mobility issues, this will not work for you. The 4 flights of stairs are a killer, especially when you have to lug your staircase up and down. If this is not a problem, I'd highly recommend this place.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 30, 2016)

We liked the Cannareggio area a lot - for quiet, convenience, and atmosphere. Our timeshare was located there so I can't recommend a hotel, but it's probably among the more reasonably priced areas too.

btw we've been to Venice 3x. You'll love it wherever you stay, unless you're overlooking one of the tourist highways. You *can* get lost - temporarily -  but not for long.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 30, 2016)

x3 skier said:


> Stayed at Orseolo once a few years ago. Nice place and *god location* on one of the many plazas in Venice.
> 
> Cheers



I wondered where he'd stay there. Good to know.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 30, 2016)

x3 skier said:


> Stayed at Orseolo once a few years ago. Nice place and *god* location on one of the many plazas in Venice.
> 
> Cheers





Passepartout said:


> I wondered where he'd stay there. Good to know.



Haha, love it. Good catch...


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 30, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> I wondered where he'd stay there. Good to know.



It's Italy so he has a lot of places reserved

Cheers


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 31, 2016)

One piece of advice not related to where to stay.

If you fly into the airport in Venice, take a water taxi to your hotel.  They are not cheap (~$100) but WOW  what a great way to see Venice for the first time. And most hotels have a place at the door for a water taxi to drive right up to.


----------



## saabman (Oct 31, 2016)

JW Marriott is nice. Know that Venice is expensive.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 3, 2016)

Last time we were in Venice, we stayed at the Hilton Molino Stucky, on Guidecca, which was nice.  They had their own shuttle across the canal to 2 places, which was very convenient. Rooms were nice, breakfast buffet was good, and the employees were very helpful.  

http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/italy/hilton-molino-stucky-venice-VCEHIHI/about/index.html

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...Molino_Stucky_Venice_Hotel-Venice_Veneto.html


But, when we go back to Venice in June of 2018 after I retire in May of that year, we will also be taking my wife's 40+ year-old son to Milan, Florence, and Rome.  On that trip, I'll be renting a 2-BDRM, 2-bath, condo, in the the center of each town, using VRBO. We'll fly into Milan, then take the high-speed trains between the 4 cities that I mentioned.  Check out VRBO, the rates seem lower than what a hotel would cost and the rooms seem a lot bigger and more modern.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 24, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> If you fly into the airport in Venice, take a water taxi to your hotel.  They are not cheap (~$100) but what a great way to see Venice for the first time.



There is also a vaparetto line that runs to/from the airport. So, if it has a stop near your hotel, it'll save you the water-taxi expense.

A humorous quote on Venice: "Streets full of water. Please advise."
-- a cable from Robert Benchley to David Niven (~1938).

.
.


----------



## sheweeble (Nov 29, 2016)

We love Venice.  We stay at Hotel Ca'Dogaressa, it is in the Cannaregio area.  Small and intimate.  A short walk from the train station, away from the hustle and bustle of the centre of the city.  But still very walkable. We take a suite facing the canal.  They set up tables on the canal and you can enjoy your breakfast outside


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 9, 2016)

> If you fly into the airport in Venice, take a water taxi to your hotel. They are not cheap (~$100) but what a great way to see Venice for the first time.





Talent312 said:


> There is also a vaparetto line that runs to/from the airport. So, if it has a stop near your hotel, it'll save you the water-taxi expense..





> The water buses that run between Venice Airport and the Venice islands are operated by the Alilunga company, and you can get a one-way ticket from the airport to the islands – or vice versa – for €13



So if it is just the two of you $26 vs $100 is a good deal  but the private water taxi brings you to your hotel's door    we were traveling with four so the private taxi seems better.

It also appears to take about 1 1/4 hours for the Alilunga taxi to get you from St Marks to the airport  were a private taxi is 1/2 that.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 9, 2016)

When we were in Venice in 2014, I used a shared water taxi, which was a good compromise, although I don't remember who I used. The regular Aliliguna water taxi would take too long and too many people.  The private water taxi was too expensive. I think we shared with one other couple that went to a different hotel.  They will drop you off at your hotel if they have a dock like the Hilton does, other wise they will will drop you off at the nearest public dock, unlike the Aliliguna which has designated stops.

Here is one link that you can look at:

http://www.venicelink.com/en/products/shuttle

or

https://www.viator.com/tours/Venice...port-Link-Arrival-Transfer/d522-2495VENAPTHTL

Although this works out for 2 or maybe 3 people, if you have a large group, then a private water taxi with one set price for the boat would be a better way to go.


----------

